
Ask HN: I built an app with HN users as target, how can I promote it? - earlyriser
I&#x27;ve built a web app for me (a guy who loves news from tech startups) and I think this is a big part of the HN demographic ADN, however, I&#x27;ve posted it twice in Show HN and the result has been abysmal. I&#x27;m happy with it and I use it daily, but there are some minor costs involved and I&#x27;d like to have more people using the app to cover the costs with ads, but primarily because I love when people find useful something I coded.<p>Description from the about page: &quot;Techtronium is a news stream from hundred of startups and tech companies coming directly from their blogs. There’s no edition, no votes, no community, just news in chronological order.&quot;<p>1)Does it sound like something you&#x27;ll use 2)If yes, do you have tips of how can I promote it.
======
drKarl
Where do the news come from? In HN the stories come from the users, and other
users flag bad/false stories and interesting stories are upvoted and have more
visibility so the ending result is quality of news is higher than other sites
which offer news curated by a person or small group of people.

Also, in HN the comment sections is oftentimes much more interesting that the
story itself...

~~~
earlyriser
About where the news are coming from: "There isn’t a voting system here like
in the communities, but it’s a meritocracy because just the best companies are
present (startups from the top accelerators, companies with a decent funding,
the IPO giants and the internet darlings)"

I thought about putting comments, but I decided to skip that part and not let
the feedback to be placed on the original post.

------
mooreds
How is this different than an RSS reader?

~~~
earlyriser
There's an explanation of the reason of existence of the app here
[https://medium.com/@techtronium/techtronium-startup-news-
in-...](https://medium.com/@techtronium/techtronium-startup-news-in-a-simpler-
format-703483d628d1#.u34ttndf9)

About feed readers: "Feed readers. I know lots of people who love their feed
readers, but I never liked them, there’s too much responsibility in
subscribing to the feeds I like and there’s no serendipity. I want to find
surprises and feed readers just rely on myself."

